# quel est le meilleur browser alternatif ?



## boodou (28 Décembre 2004)

si vous faites parti des surfers qui n'utilisent pas  IE et Netscape , quel est votre browser alternatif préféré ?
 personnellement j'utilise firefox (je sais il est gourmand en mémoire...), je garde safari dispo , et je teste en ce moment shiira et omniweb . que pensez-vous de ces deux derniers ? en avez-vous d'autres à me faire découvrir (j'aime pas opera) ?


----------



## Caster (28 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> si vous faites parti des surfers qui n'utilisent pas  IE et Netscape , quel est votre browser alternatif préféré ?
> personnellement j'utilise firefox (je sais il est gourmand en mémoire...), je garde safari dispo , et je teste en ce moment shiira et omniweb . que pensez-vous de ces deux derniers ? en avez-vous d'autres à me faire découvrir (j'aime pas opera) ?



Juste une petite précision, par ici Safari n'est pas un browser alternatif, mais plutôt FireFox, quant à Netscape ou IE, je ne pense pas me tromper en disant qu'on l'utilise quand cas *EXTREM*  

Vive Safari qui méritera bien sa prochaine màj avec Tiger


----------



## boodou (28 Décembre 2004)

pas de soucis Caster , keep it cool j'adore Safari mais bon le monde est vaste n'est-il pas ? ....


----------



## nicogala (28 Décembre 2004)

Après avoir testé Camino en version 0.7 et Firefox 9.x sous Jag' je suis repassé à Safari avec Panther (meilleure version de Saf') mais depuis que j'ai découvert Shiira (j'ai aussi Camino 0.8.1) j'en ai fait mon navigateur par défaut, chose que je 'avais pas fait même avec Camino à l'époque...FireFox c'est pas mon truc, j'adhère pas trop au truc de se le monter soi-même, le rendu est moins bien je trouve etc... et puis les modules proposés sont inclus par défaut dans Shiira pour bcp...

L'inconvénient de Shiira actuellement c'est l'absence de correction automatique d'ortographe et des impossibilités de copier-coller bizarres dans certains champs de texte... mais ce n'est qu'une version 0.9 et la 1.0 qui ne devrait plus tarder devrait corriger ça et apporter bcp plus encore (comme les RSS par ex...) j'attend ça avec hâte ... heureusement que des nightly sortent régulièrement ,) (c'est le seul logiciel qui me donne envie de me connecter sur la page de son créateur pour guetter les nouveautés ! Et NVU aussi ds une moindre mesure)
Sinon on voit très vite les avantages de Shiira : le clic-et-demi , le volet pour gérer signets historiques et téléchargements, le fait de pouvoir déplacer les onglets entre eux (à quand de fenêtre à fenêtre  ) , l'ajout de sites de recherche de la barre à volonté... et puis le reste tout comme Safari (même l'interface en choisissant le module)


----------



## Caster (28 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> pas de soucis Caster , keep it cool j'adore Safari mais bon le monde est vaste n'est-il pas ? ....



je suis cool ou plutôt zen   

Je ne pensais pas être "agressif" dans ma pensée, mais je voulais juste dire que comme tu as rédigé ton message :


> si vous faites parti des surfers qui n'utilisent pas IE et Netscape , quel est votre browser alternatif préféré ?



Je l'interprète de la façon suivante : si vous n'utilisez pas IE ou Netscape (comme cela devrait être le cas) lequel utilisez-vous alors ?


----------



## boodou (29 Décembre 2004)

je ne t'ai pas jugé agressif, tu as bien interpreté mes propos. 

a plus sur un autre thread...et bonnes fetes Caster !


----------



## boodou (29 Décembre 2004)

ps: en ce moment j'utilise shiira...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas pour moi,Shiira c'est le top.
tu y trouves les capacite de firefox mais en plus hestetique (parce que la qualite d'image de ff.....)
celles de safari (c'est le meme moteur) mais en plus rapide,
et celles de internet explorer (il en possede les codecs) mais parce qu'il y a encore trop de pciste...

donc avec tout ca......
pour moi c le top.


ps:Opera est pas trop mal non plus ,mais comme omniweb il sont payant et moins ergonomique de shiira,si vous voulez mon avis.

@+


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (30 Décembre 2004)

Moi, c'est le renard aussi. Mais à l'évidence, si OmniWeb était en français, ce serait mon navigateur par défaut. J'ai fait un comparatif des navigateurs. 

 P.S. : je déteste la rédaction de messages de MacGé sur ce renard de malheur !


----------



## nicogala (30 Décembre 2004)

Je connaissais pas TrailBlazer, mais je suis bluffé par la fonction d'historique graphique: ça tue ! Par contre je sais pas combiend e ressource ça peut bouffer ce machin :rateau: ...


----------



## bgali (30 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir testé Camino en version 0.7 et Firefox 9.x sous Jag' je suis repassé à Safari avec Panther (meilleure version de Saf') mais depuis que j'ai découvert Shiira (j'ai aussi Camino 0.8.1) j'en ai fait mon navigateur par défaut, chose que je 'avais pas fait même avec Camino à l'époque...FireFox c'est pas mon truc, j'adhère pas trop au truc de se le monter soi-même, le rendu est moins bien je trouve etc... et puis les modules proposés sont inclus par défaut dans Shiira pour bcp...
> 
> L'inconvénient de Shiira actuellement c'est l'absence de correction automatique d'ortographe et des impossibilités de copier-coller bizarres dans certains champs de texte... mais ce n'est qu'une version 0.9 et la 1.0 qui ne devrait plus tarder devrait corriger ça et apporter bcp plus encore (comme les RSS par ex...) j'attend ça avec hâte ... heureusement que des nightly sortent régulièrement ,) (c'est le seul logiciel qui me donne envie de me connecter sur la page de son créateur pour guetter les nouveautés ! Et NVU aussi ds une moindre mesure)
> Sinon on voit très vite les avantages de Shiira : le clic-et-demi , le volet pour gérer signets historiques et téléchargements, le fait de pouvoir déplacer les onglets entre eux (à quand de fenêtre à fenêtre  ) , l'ajout de sites de recherche de la barre à volonté... et puis le reste tout comme Safari (même l'interface en choisissant le module)



Mais shiira n'est-ce pas safari ???

C'est vrai qu'il est bien mais j'ai un problème avec lui : quand je veux imprimer il quitte ionopinément


----------



## fabillot (30 Décembre 2004)

J'utilise Opera 7.54 depuis plusieurs mois maintenant c'est une vrai bombe à tous points de vue. J'ai fait une croix sur les autres navigateurs depuis longtemps (mais je suis obligé de garder Safari pour pouvoir mettre Opera par défaut ....)
Et Opéra 8 est actuellement en Béta, çà promet !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> si vous faites parti des surfers qui n'utilisent pas  IE et Netscape , quel est votre browser alternatif préféré ?
> personnellement j'utilise firefox (je sais il est gourmand en mémoire...), je garde safari dispo , et je teste en ce moment shiira et omniweb . que pensez-vous de ces deux derniers ? en avez-vous d'autres à me faire découvrir (j'aime pas opera) ?



Je peux presque dire que j'utilise Safari à 100%. J'ai bien FireFox en roue de secours, mais en définitive je ne m'en sers jamais.


----------



## nicogala (30 Décembre 2004)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> Mais shiira n'est-ce pas safari ???
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il est bien mais j'ai un problème avec lui : quand je veux imprimer il quitte ionopinément


 Shiira utilise le même moteur de rendu que Safari, c'est tout je crois, le reste est écrit par son créateur qui ajoute ses propres fonctions originales (comme : sélectionnez un mot dans un texte, maintennez cliqué dessus et vous aurez un menu contextuel avec "copier" et "rechercher avec google" ! ou tout autre moteur que l'on aura indiqué  )
comme je disais, il lui manque juste deux fonctions de Safari: orthographe et copier-coller dans les champs... une fois qu'il les aura... si Safari ne s'améliore pas... vous m'avez compris


----------



## bgali (30 Décembre 2004)

J'en apprends sur shiira, merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Décembre 2004)

comment ca shiira n'utilise pas le copier colle dans les champs????
mais si....
en plus il fonctionne super bien sur les cookie internet explorer et netscape.
je vois pas ce que l'on peut lui reprocher.....
à part le fait qu'il ne gere pas les fils rss tout comme safari.

et puis son volet avec les historique de surf et de telechargement sont particulierement pratiques.
alors si il n'etait pas customisable a souhait je dirais que son pire defaut c'est son apparence.
voila.


----------



## nicogala (31 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment ca shiira n'utilise pas le copier colle dans les champs????
> mais si....


...mais non... j'ai pas dit que ça ne fonctionne pas en cmde+c/cmde+v ... mais en glisser-déposer: pas du tout, ni par collage automatique à partir d'autres applis comme Butler (alors que ça marche super avec Safari)
De plus Tab ne passe pas d'un champ à l'autre (chez moi du moins) mais reviens tjrs au champ d'url... :mouais: 
Qd tu cliques sur le bouton "url" de l'éditeur de messages d MacGé, tu dois sélectionner le cham toi-même pour l'activer pour pouvoir y écrire, et qd tu sélectionne un champ où il y a déjà du texte, ça ne le sélectionne pas automatiquement (en général c'est que tu veux tapper autre chose comme dans le champ "recherche" donc tu te fous du texte précédent, ben là tu dois le sélectionner manuellement...)
Breff, Shiira est encore perfectible au niveau des champs 

Pour l'apparence : ici-même tu as des thêmes (pour chacun tu cliques sur "more..." et tu en as d'autres... ) j'ai pris Safari gris et j'ai le même look que Safari


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Décembre 2004)

ben,desole mais chez moi je n'ai pas ces problemes.
le glisser deposer fonctionne et la touyche tab aussi..........
tu es sur d'avoir la derniere version.....


----------



## nicogala (31 Décembre 2004)

J'ai tout viré (la nightly précédente et les prefs) et réinstallé reconfiguré: les tabs fonctionnent mais seulement dans la page *ou* la barre, pas moyen de passer d'un champ de la barre à un champ de la page (ou alors pas trouvé) , sur cette nouvelle nightly(en fait j'avais pas la dernière :rose: ) le coller des presses-papiers fixes de Butler fonctionne  mais pas le glisser-déposer d'un bout de texte sur un champ, ou d'une url dans le champ d'url puisqu'il faut qu'il soit sélectionné... mais ça à la limite... il suffi de déposer l'url sur la page ou la barre d'url et ça se charge  
Mais pour la sélection automatique des champs en pop-up c'est pas encore ça... 
Néanmoins la dernière version est encore un poil plus rapide on dirait (je dis bien on dirait...)
Donc les petits défauts se réduisent...bien...bien...


----------



## Mingus (31 Décembre 2004)

J'ai bien envie d'essayer Shiira, mais un doute m'assaille    :rateau: : existe-t-il une version française de ce navigateur ?


----------



## donatello (31 Décembre 2004)

En tant qu'utilisateur intensif de forums, j'attends toujours le browser "alternatif" qui gère correctement l'écriture de post et plus particulièrement l'ajout automatique de balises (par exemple sous vBulletin). 

 Celui qui s'en sort le mieux pour l'instant est Firefox mais il reste quelques imperfections par rapport à IE (uniquement pour ce genre d'opération bien sûr), tous les autres, de safari à shiira en passant par camino et tralala sèchent lamentablement que ça fait de la peine. 

 Tout ça pour dire que j'utilise Firefox comme alternative à Safari même si je dois reconnaître que je ne suis pas fan du look'n feel. 

 Voili voilou, et vous ça va sinon ?


----------



## nicogala (31 Décembre 2004)

Oui, tout à fait, la 9.3 est localisée en Français... tu peux importer le fichier de localisation dans les nightly non localisées...mais tu perds l'accés aux nouvelles préférences ou certaines options (menu contextuel pour un texte sélectionné par ex...) donc ça vaut pas le coup, vaut mieux soit utiliser l'anglais si on veut à tout prix la nightly, soit attendre la 9.4 ou la 1.0 qui dvrait être la prochaine version officielle 

La complétion des codes ça pourra être pas mal en effet si ça se généralise à d'autres browsers... dans une autre idée, la personnalisation de l'affichage des couleurs du code source dans Shiira est une très bonne chose également (décidément, ce navigateur-> :love: )


----------



## boodou (31 Décembre 2004)

Mingus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien envie d'essayer Shiira, mais un doute m'assaille    :rateau: : existe-t-il une version française de ce navigateur ?


 oui, tout à fait .  ( Shiira version 0.9.3)


----------



## JackosKing (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon alors perso shiira, c'est loin d'etre top... vu qu'il utilise un composant d'apple.. ie exactement meme preformance que safari. Le programmeur aurait mieux faire de partir des sources libres de KHTML avec les denieres update et la safari se ferai tracer...

 Perso j'utilise firefox non stop sous windows, en revanche sous mac je garde safari pour une seule raison: la gestion des tab (touche) pour passer d'un champ a un autre n'est pas bien faite.... genre pour se loger: pseudo tab mdp tab enter ne marche pas...

 Pour camino, il ne gere pas les plugin de firefox -> de grosses lacunes.
 Pour tous les derivés de safari (puisque ca reprend le meme moteur...) aucun interet car strictment memes preformances, memes bugs...


----------



## boodou (1 Janvier 2005)

ça y est, j'ai trouvé le parfait browser !!  (Supermoquette, ta famille va être rassurée... )
 il s'appelle "Bumpercar" , à tester d'urgence ... 
http://www.freeverse.com/bumpercar/


----------



## bgali (1 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, j'ai trouvé le parfait browser !!  (Supermoquette, ta famille va être rassurée... )
> il s'appelle "Bumpercar" , à tester d'urgence ...
> http://www.freeverse.com/bumpercar/



Merci, mais je crois bien que j'ai passé l'âge   

Bonne année à tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Janvier 2005)

les gouts et les couleurs......
de plus au prix de bumpercar,je prefere acheter le version complete d'Opera.....
sinon ,je reste inconditionnel de Shiira.
mais il est vrai que je trouve de plus en plsu Opera interessant.


----------



## adelhaye (3 Janvier 2005)

Chez moi shiira ne marche pa :-( 
peut-etre parce que j'ai que la 10.2


PS: vous savez quand tiger sort ?


----------



## boodou (3 Janvier 2005)

adelhaye a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi shiira ne marche pa :-(
> peut-etre parce que j'ai que la 10.2
> 
> 
> PS: vous savez quand tiger sort ?


 en 2005 ...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Janvier 2005)

Comme Adelhaye ! Shiira et TrailBlazer se joignent à la longue liste des logiciels que je veux mais que j'aurai jamais !


----------



## adelhaye (3 Janvier 2005)

Ouai merci !!!
non en fait j'aimerais une date parce que j'achete le nouvel imac 17pc superdrive des quil sort
youpie


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2005)

Firefox en version optimisée G4 à 90%, Safari pour le reste. C'est un duo de choc, je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
 Firefox est meilleur pour les forums que Safari (encadrement balises, rapidité à cause des gif animés, etc.)
 IE est encore sur mon iBook mais je ne m'en sers jamais.
 Nescape... ??? :mouais: qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Firefox en version optimisée G4 à 90%, Safari pour le reste. C'est un duo de choc, je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
> Firefox est meilleur pour les forums que Safari (encadrement balises, rapidité à cause des gif animés, etc.)
> IE est encore sur mon iBook mais je ne m'en sers jamais.
> Nescape... ??? :mouais: qu'est-ce que c'est ?


moi, j'ai Firefox 1.0 + qq manips sur la config pour améliorer sa vitesse (cf page d'accueil de MacGé) et depuis, safari est au placard, parce que question vitesse, il peut pas lutter et le surf peut devenir pénible.


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2005)

en meme temps ,il faut avouer que la qualite graphique d'affichage de firefox est toute pourri.....
personne ne semble l'avoir remarque...........
curieux,moi ça m'a choque.
à cote de safari et shiira....;
rien a voir.


----------

